# Boccocini and feta cheese



## Cath4420 (May 24, 2008)

Could someone tell me how to store the above cheeses?


----------



## Michelemarie (May 24, 2008)

I store my boccocini in milk - that is what they told me at my local italian store that makes it from scratch.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 24, 2008)

Feta should be stored in an airtight container with a 1/4 cup or so of brine.


----------



## pdswife (May 24, 2008)

Make sure the brine covers the whole chunk of cheese.


----------



## Goat Stew (Jul 2, 2008)

store it for the same with kaseri cheese too.


----------



## Lizannd (Jul 2, 2008)

*Replace the brine for the feta every 2 or 3 days and*

it will last a very long time.


----------

